# Vibrationen der Festplatten reduzieren



## Bleeder (8. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Gehäuse und ich habe das Problem, das meine 3 Seagate Festplatten ( 2x 1TB 1x 500GB ) sehr stark vibrieren, sodass sich das aufs Gehäuse überträgt was zu einem sehr nervigen brummen führt auf dem Tisch. Nun meine Frage, ob ich was tun kann um diese Vibrationen mehr zu dämpfen? Hab schon versucht Styropor unter die Füße zu legen aber das half auch nichts. Problem ist eben nur, ich kann die Platten nicht ausbauen da ich den Speicher brauche. Was kann ich also tun, um die Vibrationen noch mehr zu dämpfen/reduzieren? Normalerweise sind die hochwertigeren Gehäuse doch alle mit Entkopplern bzw Vibrationsdämpfern oder? Scheinen bei meinem Enthoo Luxe aber irgendwie zu versagen bei allen 3 Festplatten


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. April 2015)

Man kann nichts tun um diese krankmacher schalltot zu bekommen. Das beste ist noch immer all diese HDDs durch SSDs zu ersetzen.


----------



## Jimini (8. April 2015)

Wie genau sind die Festplatten denn momentan im Gehäuse befestigt? Liegt da Metall an Metall oder ist noch eine kleine Dämmung dazwischen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## rhyn2012 (8. April 2015)

greif einfach zu groben noppen Schaumstoff!

Dann ist sie ruhig  und wird dennoch belüftet, weil die sie auf den Noppen liegt

soetwas hier: 1 St. Pyramiden, Akustikplatte, Schallschutz Profil Noppen Schaumstoff QualitÃ¤t | eBay

kann man sicher auch kostenlos irgendwo her bekommen.


Hatte selbiges Problem in m einem Fractal, und damit gelöst


----------



## Bleeder (8. April 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wie genau sind die Festplatten denn momentan im Gehäuse befestigt? Liegt da Metall an Metall oder ist noch eine kleine Dämmung dazwischen?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Die Festplatten sind wie von Phanteks vorgesehen in den den Laufwerks-Caddy´s und diese haben eigentlich kleine Gumminoppen, http://www.hardwareluxx.de/media/jp...e-im-test/phanteks-enthoo-luxe-12-815x700.jpg aber scheinbar sind die mehr schein als sein. Nebenbei kann ich nicht 3 TB in SSD´s umwandeln, sprengt den finanziellen Rahmen etwas arg


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2015)

Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer (4044951000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kann man aber auch selber basteln....


----------



## BiosShock (8. April 2015)

Erst mal solltest Du schauen welcher der 3 Platten brummen. Werden ja wohl nicht alle sein. Dann sollten die die nicht brummen von der/die rum brummen getrennt werden. Manchmal langt es schon eine oder zwei der Schrauben die die Festplatte halten ein wenig zu lösen oder den Winkel der Festplatte ein wenig zu ändern. Da lang schon ein µ und "wech" ist das brummen. 

Kleine Silikonringe können auch das Brummen Stoppen. Die werden zwischen die Festplatte und den Einbaurahmen montiert.

Ansonsten mal bei Google "Festplattenentkoppeler" eingeben. Nachteil ist dann halt das die meist in einen 5 1/4 Schacht(DVD/BR) eingebaut werden müssen. Kann dann schon mal schwer werden die dann mit Strom zu versorgen. Das Kabelmanagement des Netzteil kann da schon mal einen ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Von Adaptern und Verlängerungen sollte man die Finger lassen, da diese eine weitere(schleichende) Störquelle bedeuten können.


----------



## jessehughes (8. April 2015)

Habe auch das Problem mit der HDD in meinem Fractal Design R5. Da sind zwar Entkopplungsringe dabei gewesen, dennoch vibriert es ab und zu, so dass die Gehäusetür am "Einrastschloss"(kp wie man das richtig nennt) brummt. Die HDD ist das einzige Bauteil was im PC bei mir hörbar ist. Werde einfach ein externes Festplattengehäuse kaufen und nur bei Bedarf die HDD per USB anschließen ansonsten reicht eine 512 GB SSD für den Alltag. 
Dann ist ruhe im Gehäuse.


----------



## Bleeder (8. April 2015)

jessehughes schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem mit der HDD in meinem Fractal Design R5. Da sind zwar Entkopplungsringe dabei gewesen, dennoch vibriert es ab und zu, so dass die Gehäusetür am "Einrastschloss"(kp wie man das richtig nennt) brummt. Die HDD ist das einzige Bauteil was im PC bei mir hörbar ist. Werde einfach ein externes Festplattengehäuse kaufen und nur bei Bedarf die HDD per USB anschließen ansonsten reicht eine 512 GB SSD für den Alltag.
> Dann ist ruhe im Gehäuse.


Sind es bei dir zufällig auch Seagate Festplatten? Habe Stellen gelesen, wo gemeint wurde das WD Festplatten etwas mehr Laufruhe haben als Seagate. Werde das später mal mit dem "etwas lösen der Schrauben" ausprobieren. Nebenbei sind es alle 3 Festplatten die so fies brummen. Hatte es mit einem Tool getestet, das die Festplatten per Knopfdruck in den Schlaf versetzt.


----------



## 442 (8. April 2015)

Hab auch eine Seagate, die brummt auch vor sich hin, was sich dummerweise auf die Gehäusewand überträgt. Werde sie wohl auf einer Art Shoggy platzieren.


----------



## jessehughes (8. April 2015)

Meine ist von Toshiba Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Habe in den Energiespareinstellungen eingestellt dass die HDD nach 1 min inaktivität sich abschaltet. Leider geht sie ca. alle 15 min wieder für 5-10 min an. 
Wahrscheinlich scannt windows automatisch oder prüft ob sie noch da ist oder so etwas. Ist jedenfalls nervig. 
Falls es ein tool gibt welches sie dauerhaft abschaltet bis ich selbst auf sie zugreife dann schreibt bitte hier rein 
Vielleicht bleibt mir dann die externe Lösung erspart


----------



## jessehughes (8. April 2015)

Ok eine 2 Minütige Suche hat ergeben, dass die Software revoSleep Platten gezielt und dauerhaft abschaltet. Werde mal versuchen sobald ich daheim bin.
Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Lösung für den TE falls er so wie ich eher sporadisch auf HDD zugreift.


----------



## rhyn2012 (8. April 2015)

oder leg sie einfach lose aufs Schaumstoff


----------

